# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  hiking/backpacking

## quartz

Is there a Russian word for "hiking"  
here's what I got at yandex dictionary 
разг. длительная прогулка; экскурсия; путешествие пешком
long hike — длительная прогулка, долгая прогулка пешком
short hike — краткая, недолгая прогулка
overnight hike — поход с ночёвкой
to go on a hike — отправиться на прогулку
to organize a hike — устроить прогулку
They went on a long hike. — Они отправились на длительную прогулку. 
It sounds a little odd to me and doesn't seem to really say same thing as "hiking"   ::   -- _прогулка_ sounds too "relaxed" 
For "backpacking" it says  
1) пеший туризм
2) туристический поход 
How would you say "I plan to backpack through Europe"?

----------


## Basil77

> Is there a Russian word for "hiking"  
> ... 
> It sounds a little odd to me and doesn't seem to really say same thing as "hiking"    -- _прогулка_ sounds too "relaxed"

 If прогулка is too relaxed for your hiking than say поход.  ::     

> How would you say "I plan to backpack through Europe"?

 Я собираюсь в турпоход по Европе.

----------


## quartz

> Originally Posted by quartz  Is there a Russian word for "hiking" 
> It sounds a little odd to me and doesn't seem to really say same thing as "hiking"    -- _прогулка_ sounds too "relaxed"   If прогулка is too relaxed for your hiking than say поход.       
> 			
> 				How would you say "I plan to backpack through Europe"?
> 			
> 		  Я собираюсь в турпоход по Европе.

 I guess it's just the oddness of how it sounds to my ears... lol 
Do Russians go backpacking a lot? Here backpacking through Europe is like a rite of passage.

----------


## Basil77

> Do Russians go backpacking a lot?

 Some a lot, and some (like me   ::  ) almost not at all.   

> Here backpacking through Europe is like a rite of passage.

 Like this?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Here backpacking through Europe is like a rite of passage.

 Here getting a visa to Europe is like a rate of passage.  ::  And people who seem respectable enough to get one on their own usually do not backpack.  
Most people travel abroad as a part of "official" tourist groups with an aid of travel agencies. It's easier that way. When people do backpack, they usually do it not too far from home. My friend is hiking right now in Crimeа.

----------


## Vadim Mo

> If прогулка is too relaxed for your hiking than say поход.

  

> Я собираюсь в турпоход по Европе.

 Я почему-то вспомнил это http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Швейцарский_поход_Суворова     ::

----------


## quartz

> Originally Posted by quartz  Here backpacking through Europe is like a rite of passage.   Here getting a visa to Europe is like a rate of passage.  And people who seem respectable enough to get one on their own usually do not backpack.  
> Most people travel abroad as a part of "official" tourist groups with an aid of travel agencies. It's easier that way. When people do backpack, they usually do it not too far from home. My friend is hiking right now in Crimeа.

 That explains a lot. Some young Russians I know were telling me how they went to Europe with a tour group. I thought it was extremely odd for young people. 
They also were horrified by a suggestion of staying in a youth hostel which I didnt understand at all.   ::

----------


## quartz

> If прогулка is too relaxed for your hiking than say поход.
> 			
> 		  [quote:wu1t2bfb]Я собираюсь в турпоход по Европе.

 Я почему-то вспомнил это http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Швейцарский_поход_Суворова     :: [/quote:wu1t2bfb]   ::  Yeah Suvorov's rite of passage? haha

----------


## Vadim Mo

> They also were horrified by a suggestion of staying in a youth hostel which I didnt understand at all.

 No wonder they were horrified.
Have you seen this? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0450278/  ::

----------


## Basil77

If not for these f###ing border/visa restrictions, I would of course choose, say, car trip through Europe with my family instead of guided tour!   ::

----------


## quartz

> Originally Posted by quartz   
> They also were horrified by a suggestion of staying in a youth hostel which I didnt understand at all.     No wonder they were horrified.
> Have you seen this? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0450278/

 maybe that's how they are in Russia   ::   ::   
Real youth hostels are fun, you get to meet people, etc. Some more "touristy" hostels with idiot teens are annoying but more "real" backpacking hostels are great.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> If not for these f###ing border/visa restrictions, I would of course choose, say, car trip through Europe with my family instead of guided tour!

 Same here, same here. ))
I doubt I'll be able to get a visa to any "cool" country even as a part of a group. Europe and USA make it ridiculously hard to visit. Double standards, eh?  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Same here, same here. ))I doubt I'll be able to get a visa to any "cool" country even as a part of a group. Europe and USA make it ridiculously hard to visit. Double standards, eh?

 Кстати, тут недавно появилась одна маленькая ложка мёда в этой большой бочке сама знаешь чего. Когда в конце мая я ездил на Украину, хохлы даже не проверили мой багажник, прикинь! Всё пересечение русско-украинской границы заняло 25 минут!  ::  Если сравнивать с моей февральской поездкой, когда у меня даже деньги в кошельке пересчитали, то прогресс налицо!  ::  Правда наши засранцы пока также докапываются. Из этих 25 минут где-то 20 я провёл на российской таможне.   ::

----------


## Vadim Mo

Так у нас с ними вроде теперь мир-дружба-жвачка. Это теперь с белорусами газовые войны.
Что творится, что творится...

----------


## Basil77

> Это теперь с белорусами газовые войны.

 Не с белорусами, а с Батькой. ИМХО ему давно на пенсию пора, как и нашему Путину.

----------


## Vadim Mo

Так они, как большевики, пришли всерьёз и надолго. Назарбаев вон ещё дольше рулит соседним Казахстаном. 
А на Западе как забавно: несколько лет - и новый президент или премьер. Смешно даже. Эх...   ::

----------


## chaika

>Europe and USA make it ridiculously hard to visit. Double standards, eh? 
Hey, gRomoZeka, I don't understand what you meant by this. Are you referring to the fact that the US makes it easy for Europeans to get visas but not Russians? Why would that be? I know that it is very difficult for me to get a visa to Russia (I mean a lot of red tape and sluggish response at the embassy), whereas I can go to Europe without one and obtain it when I land at an airport there.

----------


## quartz

> >Europe and USA make it ridiculously hard to visit. Double standards, eh? 
> Hey, gRomoZeka, I don't understand what you meant by this. Are you referring to the fact that the US makes it easy for Europeans to get visas but not Russians? Why would that be? I know that it is very difficult for me to get a visa to Russia (I mean a lot of red tape and sluggish response at the embassy), whereas I can go to Europe without one and obtain it when I land at an airport there.

 you need a visa to go to Europe? I just say I'm Canadian and they wave me in with some nice gifts and all   ::

----------


## Lampada

В горном походе на Кавказе.  Я - вторая.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> >Europe and USA make it ridiculously hard to visit. Double standards, eh? 
> Hey, gRomoZeka, I don't understand what you meant by this. Are you referring to the fact that the US makes it easy for Europeans to get visas but not Russians? Why would that be? I know that it is very difficult for me to get a visa to Russia (I mean a lot of red tape and sluggish response at the embassy), whereas I can go to Europe without one and obtain it when I land at an airport there.

 You call this "difficult"?  ::  
It's not about red tape or sluggishness, it's just plain IMPOSSIBLE for many Russians to get a tourist visa to uSA. *(I'm talking about a tourist visa here, especially about the FIRST one)* 
Dealing with Russians, Ukrainians, etc. American party (and most EU countries) proceed from the assumption that we are potential illegal immigrants. At the interview you are supposed to _prove_ that you are not going to stay in the country of your visit illegally (basically you are considered guilty until it's proved otherwise). =) It's not a secret, they often say it straight to your face. To prove it you have to show that you are too successful in your own country to want to leave it, or that you have some important things here, which you supposedly can't live without. 
Extremely cushy job or a successful business, a good house, a big family with a lot of kids (who stay home while you are abroad) and other things can significantly improve your chances of getting a "difficult" visa, but they don't guarantee it. There are lucky individuals, who get a visa without having any of that, but they are very few and between, and they are a mistery.   ::   Number of  people who seemingly fit all criteria, but who are denied is 10 times bigger, and the reasons are never revealed. You can only assume that you were not good enough.  A collegue of mine tried to get an American visa to visit her sister, who was an American citizen, three times. The third time she literally begged, and pointed out that she'll definitely come back, because she leaves a husband and a little daughter behind. The guy who conducted an interview said "So what? it's not unheard of for women to abandon their families". I don't know if she kept trying. )))
What about me - I'm unmarried and currently officially unimployed - unfortunately, I can't declare my hefty "black" salary for obvious reasons  :: . So officially I'm single (a "high risk category") and poor. That says it all. No visa for me.   ::   The fact that I have more than enough money to travel does not mean anything. 
Sorry for being so long-winded. ))) it's a touchy subject for me every summer, when I'm planning my vacation. This visa nonsense seriously limits my options. 
PS. *Лампада*, классная фотка! Как из журнала "Вокруг света".  ::

----------


## quartz

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Same here, same here. ))I doubt I'll be able to get a visa to any "cool" country even as a part of a group. Europe and USA make it ridiculously hard to visit. Double standards, eh?    Кстати, тут недавно появилась одна маленькая ложка мёда в этой большой бочке сама знаешь чего. Когда в конце мая я ездил на Украину, хохлы даже не проверили мой багажник, прикинь! Всё пересечение русско-украинской границы заняло 25 минут!  Если сравнивать с моей февральской поездкой, когда у меня даже деньги в кошельке пересчитали, то прогресс налицо!  Правда наши засранцы пока также докапываются. Из этих 25 минут где-то 20 я провёл на российской таможне.

 You spent that much in Russian customs while leaving the country?! That's so weird. 
Although, entering the states lately is also annoying as hell. Used to be super easy some ten years ago, they'd just wave you right in   ::   Now, it's kind of scary sometimes. One time I got smart mouthed with them... bad idea!   ::

----------


## quartz

> В горном походе на Кавказе.  Я - вторая.

 
That looks so awesome. You guys look like you're just out of some magazine. And the place looks amazing! *jealous*  ::

----------


## Basil77

> You spent that much in Russian customs while leaving the country?! That's so weird.

 That MUCH??!! hahaha  ::  My "record" for crossing Russia/Ukrainian border by car is 16 hours! (It was in 2000). Usually it takes about a couple of hours, 25 minutes is super-quick! And yes, the Russian customs and border guards are usually more "evil" than Ukrainian ones, even to me, the citizen of Russian Federation. Poor Ukrainians are treated even worse.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> That looks so awesome. You guys look like you're just out of some magazine. And the place looks amazing! *jealous*

 Exactly! They look so cool.  ::

----------


## Lampada

Да, хорошее было время.
На привале:

----------


## quartz

> Originally Posted by quartz  You spent that much in Russian customs while leaving the country?! That's so weird.   That MUCH??!! hahaha  My "record" for crossing Russia/Ukrainian border by car is 16 hours! (It was in 2000). Usually it takes about a couple of hours, 25 minutes is super-quick! And yes, the Russian customs and border guards are usually more "evil" than Ukrainian ones, even to me, the citizen of Russian Federation. Poor Ukrainians are treated even worse.

 16 hours? I'd just go back! Although I never crossed Canada/US border by car except at really small and not at all busy crossings and at odd night hours to avoid the huge line. But I cannot imagine 16 hours.  
I remember one time, we were crossing by bus and some idiot on the bus had a thing of beef (this was during the mad cow scare) and a plant with no papers. Oh, and a "ritual knife" because she was a wiccan.... apparently. So we were all sitting in the bus waiting for her for about 45 minutes. That was the longest crossing into the US of my life   ::      *Lampada*, where in the Caucasian mountains is that? It looks gorgeous.

----------


## Lampada

> *Lampada*, where in the Caucasian mountains is that? It looks gorgeous.

 Западный Кавказ.  Я думаю, что это было в районе Домбая и мы шли через Чучхурский перевал.

----------


## Crocodile

> Западный Кавказ.  Я думаю, что это было в районе Домбая и мы шли через Чучхурский перевал.

 "Снежные флаги разлук ..."

----------

